# [V] PS4 Hitman Key



## CoDBFgamer (7. März 2016)

Guten Tag,

da Square Enix in Europa die Collextors Edition von Hitman leider nicht für den PC anbietet, habe ich mir die CE für PS4 gekauft. Da ich aber keine PS4 besitze, möchte ich diese Version hier anbieten.
Im Verkaufspaket ist enthalten:

- der Key für die PS4 Version
- als Vorbesteller liegt auch das "Reqiuem Pack" bei
- zusätzlich beinhaltet diese Version noch sechs zusätzliche Missionen

Preislich möchte ich gerne 60,- €. Bezahlung per PayPal oder Überweisung. Abholung des Keys wäre natürlich auch möglich (PLZ: 74XXX).

Bei Intresse einfach melden. 

**UPDATE**

So ich hab es nun auch geschafft ein paar Bilder vom Spiel zu machen, das am vorherigen Wochende kam.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CoDBFgamer


----------



## CoDBFgamer (16. März 2016)

*UPDATE*


----------

